# Andouille Sausage



## giggler (Sep 8, 2012)

Dear SO came home today with nice Andoulli  Sausages..

I can handle that, but any ideas on Cajun side dishes, (or anything) for a highly spiced sausage?

I'm thinking stewed okra and white rice..

and maybe Spinach?

I should know this stuff, living in Tx.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 8, 2012)

I love this:  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/red-beans-and-rice-recipe2/index.html. Have made it several times.

Use the andouille for the smoked sausage in the RB&R recipe.  You could also use it in place of the other meats. It makes a big batch, and freezes well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2012)

Red beans and rice make a nice side.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Red beans and rice make a nice side.



A great ingredient for gumbo.  Chicken and andouille, shrimp and andouille, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2012)

andouille, egg, andouille

andouille, andouille, andouille, egg, andouille


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2012)

I like to make Skillet Creole Chicken Fricassee. I put in a lot more bell peppers than the recipe calls for and have a nice one-pot meal over rice.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 8, 2012)

Andouille gnocchi with spicy fresh tomato sauce. Grilled pork chops with andouille BBQ sauce. Jambalya. We're actually going to try a couscous jambalya with chicken and andouille this week.

You can do a shrimp boil or shrimp-crab boil. heck I like it pan sauted and served as an app. with creole mustard.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 8, 2012)

Andouille is a strong flavored sausage, similar in flavor to chorizo.  I used a fairly small amount diced finely to season my latest pot of beans.  Along with some kielbasa and smoked pork neck bones, the beans were wonderful, and no extra salt was needed.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2012)

bow about goin' a little more french than cajun/creole and doing a version of andouille, clams, fish, potatoes, butter, wine, and herbs?


----------

